# I want to heat press pillow cases, what kind of transfer paper to use?



## amkha69 (Oct 8, 2008)

I want to heat press pillow cases, what kind of transfer paper to use? I want to make make custom pillow cases. Is it the same as heat pressing cotton t shirts, I know the the texture is different pillow cases are more thin texture. Any suggestions will be much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

If you are printing on white any of the papers for light colors should be ok.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

magic touch ttc 3.1 paper works well.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

The pillow case I used does not stretch so the transfer is stiff. I even used JPSS. JPSS is soft and stretchy if the shirt is stretched the shirt after peel while the shirt is still hot. However, the pillow case did stretch. So I explained to the customer that it will soften after few wash.


----------

